# 1983 Nissan pickup won't idle



## fuelrags (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I have an 83' Nissan pick up with low miles on it that was running great for years till today. I drove home from work yesterday without a problem,now this morning on the way to work, it won't idle when coming to a stop. I have to keep reving the motor to keep it running. On the freeway it is fine until I come to a stop in traffic or at the bottom of the off ramp,it will shut off. Any clue?


----------



## Datto210 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the same problem with my 1980 Datsun 210. at first it starts up and idles great then when I drive it for a few and come to a stop the car idles at 200-100 rpms. then it just shuts off if I dont give it gas. Im putting in a new Headgasket and Valvecover gasket and see where that takes me. But I know is something with one of the *Carburator Vacuum Hoses*.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a similar problem in my 1986 Pulsar. It is caused by dirt in the idle circuit of the carb. First try spraying a carb cleaner down the carb while the engine is held at a few revs to keep it running . If that doesn't clear it, turn off the engine and flood the carby with carb cleaner spray and let sit a while after about 30 minutes restart the engine and rev it a bit and it will usually start idling ok. If it still isn't right you may have to remove, clean and rebuild the carby. In my case the dirt was small bits of rubber breaking away from the inside of a fuel hose between the fuel filter and the fuel pump after I had replaced the fuel filter. I have since fitted a new hose and an extra, small marine fuel filter nearer to the carb to stop it happening again. Hope this helps.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Datto210 said:


> I have the same problem with my 1980 Datsun 210. at first it starts up and idles great then when I drive it for a few and come to a stop the car idles at 200-100 rpms. then it just shuts off if I dont give it gas. Im putting in a new Headgasket and Valvecover gasket and see where that takes me. But I know is something with one of the *Carburator Vacuum Hoses*.


 Your problem does sound more vacuum related. Check your vacuum advance on the distributor is ok, and also check all hoses are good. If you replace any hoses make sure to replace any restrictors that may be in the old ones. Also make sure vacuum hoses to brake booster are tight and intake manifold is on tight with no leaks and carby is mounted firm. Don't replace the head gasket I don't think it will change any thing. Check your egr and pcv valves, especially egr.


----------



## Datto210 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have to change my headgasket anyways, Im leaking oil threw it. Not a biggie. Im gonna check my Hoses first. Seeing that this is a 29 year old car the rubber may likely be cracked and something got into the carb. I have a Weber laying around that Im gonna put on it anyways.


----------

